# I know its only petty ...BUT!!



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I am really pissed off with a work colleague rrr:

We have a tradition at work whereby when its your birthday you bring cakes in for everyone ....

Numb nuts ( as I call him :ihih had his bday last Saturday so said he would bring cakes on Monday .... he never did - and he didnt last year ....we have had a few birthdays so far this year and every single one he has pigged out and had loads of cakes - I think its unfair and cheeky of him to scoff everybody elses but not return the favour when its his turn! 

We all have bills to pay and stuff to do but we ALL make an effort to keep this tradition going - one lady even bakes her own beautiful cheesecake - again he had about 4 slices!!! 

Now no one has said anything to him but I decided I would bring him to task and shame him a bit  so I have said today as its another ladies bday and ive just watched him scoff two already that I think its a bit out of order that he has not bought any and that when its my birthday he is not getting ANY of my cake!!!! :dita::dita::dita::dita::dita: up yours you greedy pig!!!!

Sorry just wanted a rant!!!!:devil::sneaky2:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

We have exactly the same - and its the boss who is the culprit. Bolshy lasses here though and he's not allowed to get away with it, receptionist demands money from him and fetches the cakes


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I hate pigs.

Last week a customer at my work bought in three boxes of Maltesers as a thank you to share between staff. My big fat pig of a supervisor ate one box himself, then opened the other other and ate the majority of it. I was left about 4 Maltesers. He then took it upon himself at the end of the day to take the other box home with him without asking.

Fat bast**d. 

I don't bring in biscuits anymore because he will eat the entire packet before 11am and not save me, the person who actually purchased them, a single one.

Naturally, he has never bought anything in for the staff to eat.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

That is really cheeky..! What a douche. 

A lot of workplaces seem to do this, at lunchtime we regularly get customers buying loads of cakes going 'its not for me, its my birthday so its my turn to buy the cake ' haha.

I hate birthdays but I like making cakes. I just bring cake to work randomly and regularly


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh that is SOOOOOOOO infuriating!!!!!!

We had a boss who was a bit guilty of that - although not to the extremes of your IWC's greedy 'several slices' habit.

We just used to say to him EVERY day, when he got to work, "brought your cakes in?" We'd also say "Give us the money and we'll go and get them for you." 

We did NOT let up until he produced the goods! 

Personally, I would be nagging the ass off this bloke until he got the cakes just to shut me up!!!!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Hmmm the :devil: in me says next time I would bring in an extra special batch of cakes and prewarn the others not to touch certain cakes, those cakes would be laced with senokot and reserved especially for him.:dita:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Ohhhhhhh that is SOOOOOOOO infuriating!!!!!!
> 
> We had a boss who was a bit guilty of that - although not to the extremes of your IWC's greedy 'several slices' habit.
> 
> ...


Oh dont worry I have made him effing squirm this morning!!! and highly embarrassed him!!!:laugh::laugh: - I have also spread the word in the accounts office and stock control and they have all agreed and said they are all going to phone him asking where his cakes are!!!:ciappa::ciappa:

He knows Im pissed off with him cos he keeps giving me guilty looks!!!

He is a bad sport and I wont let him forget it!!:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Hmmm the :devil: in me says next time I would bring in an extra special batch of cakes and prewarn the others not to touch certain cakes, those cakes would be laced with senokot and reserved especially for him.:dita:


Lol one of our girls said she was going to make a canabis cake to see if it put a smile on the miserable f*****s face


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

labradrk said:


> I hate pigs.
> 
> Last week a customer at my work bought in three boxes of Maltesers as a thank you to share between staff. My big fat pig of a supervisor ate one box himself, then opened the other other and ate the majority of it. I was left about 4 Maltesers. He then took it upon himself at the end of the day to take the other box home with him without asking.
> 
> ...


What a greedy oaf!! things like this really get my goat !!!! such selfish and greedy people!!!



Lavenderb said:


> Hmmm the :devil: in me says next time I would bring in an extra special batch of cakes and prewarn the others not to touch certain cakes, those cakes would be laced with senokot and reserved especially for him.:dita:


LOL that would be a fab idea!!! - I know he is dying to take another but he hasnt yet ....im waiting and watching so I can give him my evil suzy stare!!!:ihih::ihih::devil::devil:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> We have exactly the same - and its the boss who is the culprit. Bolshy lasses here though and he's not allowed to get away with it, receptionist demands money from him and fetches the cakes


Yeah our "millionare" boss never does it either  tight git!!rrr:rrr:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Oh dont worry I have made him effing squirm this morning!!! and highly embarrassed him!!!:laugh::laugh: - I have also spread the word in the accounts office and stock control and they have all agreed and said they are all going to phone him asking where his cakes are!!!:ciappa::ciappa:
> 
> He knows Im pissed off with him cos he keeps giving me guilty looks!!!
> 
> He is a bad sport and I wont let him forget it!!:thumbdown::thumbdown:


Whats his email address, we can all email him from PF...OI mate, wheres yer feckin cakes :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Whats his email address, we can all email him from PF...OI mate, wheres yer feckin cakes :lol:


:devil::devil::devil: PMSL that would be so funny!!

NEWS ALERT***

My colleague in accounts rang him to ask where his cakes were !! he said he forgot Monday and will bring them on FRIDAY!!!!.....

We have made it our mission to ensure this DOES happen!!!!:ihih::ihih:

He is now giving me evil stares cos I think he knows Ive been stirring it but fook him I aint bovered!!!:dita::dita:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> :devil::devil::devil: PMSL that would be so funny!!
> 
> NEWS ALERT***
> 
> ...


Get his mobile number then you can all send reminders throughout the night :devil:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

GoldenShadow said:


> That is really cheeky..! What a douche.
> 
> A lot of workplaces seem to do this, at lunchtime we regularly get customers buying loads of cakes going 'its not for me, its my birthday so its my turn to buy the cake ' haha.
> 
> I hate birthdays but I like making cakes. I just bring cake to work randomly and regularly


Im supposed to be watching my weight - glad I dont make many cakes - but I must admit home made are lush  xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> Get his mobile number then you can all send reminders throughout the night :devil:


I doubt he would give it me hun! :ihih:

We are not really the best of friends.........

If I'm honest I cant stand the t*a*!!!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> I am really pissed off with a work colleague rrr:
> 
> We have a tradition at work whereby when its your birthday you bring cakes in for everyone ....
> 
> ...


Do you know of his financial situation? Maybe he is counting every penny and struggling. 
To be fair if people are going to be petty about who eats whos cake then make cup cakes and only make enough for your lil gang.

My OH was in a 'birthday club' and there was about 5 birthdays he had to fork out for in one month...now we have the baby's first birthday coming up in a few weeks a holiday and several other things on the go atm so he pulled out of it. 
The next week the woman who ran the club had a birthday and she took cakes in and instructed OH as he had pulled out he was not allowed any and to stay away from her desk :sosp:
Tbh he had to laugh at her petty behavior.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

The birthday cake issue has spiralled out of control in the office with hidden resentments to such an extent that some of us take the day off on our birthdays to avoid the inevitable strife and bad feelings cause by non-cake bringers vs cake bringers....


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

just make a few for him laced with laxatives!! that'll teach the greedy bugger!!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Do you know of his financial situation? Maybe he is counting every penny and struggling.


But then its pig ignorant to scoff loads when other people buy them - anyone not wanting to partake don't buy/don't eat others simples


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

You tell him girl  

Me i would make or buy the biggest fatest cream laden quadruple layered coffee and walnut cake ( i love) i could ... I would then give him the whole bloody thing , and get him to eat the lot  ... Then when he hurls it back up , he may well have got the idea ..... Bring in the cakes you miserable git :ihih::ihih:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Do you know of his financial situation? Maybe he is counting every penny and struggling.
> To be fair if people are going to be petty about who eats whos cake then make cup cakes and only make enough for your lil gang.


If he can't afford to bring cakes in, then he should not be helping himself to SEVERAL pieces of what other people bring in. That is very rude and bad mannered.

And trust you to be the one to make the situation look like it's a clique when it is actually a perfectly reasonable discussion on the situation.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh these types annoy me.

Hubs has never taken cakes and stuff into work but then he makes a point of not taking cakes from others too. On the odd occasion I've been in the office on a birthday, I've only taken a cake at the end of the day.  unless its the admin staff in which case I bung the kettle on share a bite and have a natter. Usually while Arnie has his head in the head admins drawer trying to get another treat. 

I've always taken stuff into work, usually daft sweets from the pick n mix.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Do you know of his financial situation? Maybe he is counting every penny and struggling.
> To be fair if people are going to be petty about who eats whos cake then make cup cakes and only make enough for your lil gang.
> 
> My OH was in a 'birthday club' and there was about 5 birthdays he had to fork out for in one month...now we have the baby's first birthday coming up in a few weeks a holiday and several other things on the go atm so he pulled out of it.
> ...


And in walked happiness


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Do you know of his financial situation? Maybe he is counting every penny and struggling.
> To be fair if people are going to be petty about who eats whos cake then make cup cakes and only make enough for your lil gang.
> 
> My OH was in a 'birthday club' and there was about 5 birthdays he had to fork out for in one month...now we have the baby's first birthday coming up in a few weeks a holiday and several other things on the go atm so he pulled out of it.
> ...


Believe me he does not struggle for money - still lives at home with mummy he is just a lazy selfish git ....you can buy very cheap low priced little cakes if he was struggling - ive been struggling before and still managed - its about working in a team and taking part in something that we ALL provide for - simples!!

Ps I would have done the same and I WILL do the same if he does not provide cakes on Friday! he can whistle for one of mine! why should he be any different???

If he wants to pull out of it by all means do so but dont expect to eat every body elses goods!!!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> If he can't afford to bring cakes in, then he should not be helping himself to SEVERAL pieces of what other people bring in. That is very rude and bad mannered.
> 
> And trust you to be the one to make the situation look like it's a clique when it is actually a perfectly reasonable discussion on the situation.


What do you mean trust me?

Yes i do think him eating loads of others cake isnt right....

BUT if people all 'gang' up together to give this guy grief for not bring in a cake its abit pathetic! 
I will howl with laughter if he takes a couple of packs of smart price fairy cakes in and lobs them at every one. :lol:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> And in walked happiness


Just because im not joining in with a bitch fest im in the wrong


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Just because im not joining in with a bitch fest im in the wrong


Your at the top of the tree there hunny, all by yourself.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

harley bear said:


> Do you know of his financial situation? Maybe he is counting every penny and struggling.
> To be fair if people are going to be petty about who eats whos cake then make cup cakes and only make enough for your lil gang. .


Well if he cannot afford the cakes when its is his turn, it is only fair that he doesn't eat anyone else's. Why should he eat everything that everyone else brings in but not contribute himself?

The reason we stopped doing the birthday cake thing was because some pigs would just take take take and never give. Some pigs at my work would eat 3 or 4 slices, or 3 or 4 individual cakes, meaning that many people lost out and didn't get any. If you weren't in the staff room by 10am to get some, it was all gone because people would take tons.

In the case of my supervisor, he easily makes double what I earn if not more. Yet it was old muggins here who used to bring all the biscuits while he contributed nothing. He is a selfish pig.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

bird said:


> Oh these types annoy me.
> 
> Hubs has never taken cakes and stuff into work but then he makes a point of not taking cakes from others too. On the odd occasion I've been in the office on a birthday, I've only taken a cake at the end of the day.  unless its the admin staff in which case I bung the kettle on share a bite and have a natter. Usually while Arnie has his head in the head admins drawer trying to get another treat.
> 
> I've always taken stuff into work, usually daft sweets from the pick n mix.


But at least you still contribute to the office and show goodwill!!

This guy is sly and mean honestly when it comes to collections and stuff he is awful - Im normally a really generous person and I would give someone the coat off my back if it meant helping them! but he just pushes my buttons - cos he is really a take take take person!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> Your at the top of the tree there hunny, all by yourself.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Just because im not joining in with a bitch fest im in the wrong


Oh FFS HB its hardly a bitch fest! I have told him EXACTLY what I think I aint afraid - just thought I would do a thread about it  jesssuss lighten up !!!rrr:

Oh and no one has ganged up on him - its all been done tongue in cheek - and he has admitted that he has been slacking and has now even suggested he will make a cake !!!

everyone is still a happy family


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Oh FFS HB its hardly a bitch fest! I have told him EXACTLY what I think I aint afraid - just thought I would do a thread about it  jesssuss lighten up !!!rrr:


No you decided to gossip about him to all the staff and get people to ring him and harass him.

Oh and if i were you i wouldnt touch a cake he made himself unless he eats it too...the guy might want to get his own back after being bitched about behind his back.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

harley bear said:


> No you decided to gossip about him to all the staff and get people to ring him and harass him.
> 
> Oh and if i were you i wouldnt touch a cake he made himself unless he eats it too...the guy might want to get his own back after being bitched about behind his back.


Haven't you met any men who enjoy the banter of women? I have.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

harley bear said:


> No you decided to gossip about him to all the staff and get people to ring him and harass him.
> 
> Oh and if i were you i wouldnt touch a cake he made himself unless he eats it too...the guy might want to get his own back after being bitched about behind his back.


Come on HB its just a light hearted thread. Maybe you took it the other way because of hubby and his work. In most places when its your birthday you buy so not sure why yours had to pay 5 lots. In any case if he pulled out saying sorry I can't afford this anymore so I won't eat anymore either, job done

Its no different than standing a round of drinks at the pub, happy to drink but never taking your turn to buy would soon cause resentment


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

harley bear said:


> No you decided to gossip about him to all the staff and get people to ring him and harass him.
> 
> Oh and if i were you i wouldnt touch a cake he made himself unless he eats it too...the guy might want to get his own back after being bitched about behind his back.


I told him I was gonna do it and actually for your information one or two peeps had already asked him YESTERDAY!!!!! - so up yours my love:dita::dita:

He is taking it light heartedly - and if not - good he needed bringing to task!

I am going to eat tons of it just to piss him off :dita::dita: and I told him that and he laughed!! :dita::dita:

Are you standing up for my colleague cos you genuinely agree with him or because you dislike a few members on this thread and want to stir?? - I have a feeling its the latter ....

Anyway !!

I have now myself had TWO cakes :sosp: and feel really fat


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

HB if you get my thread closed I will be very cross


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Haven't you met any men who enjoy the banter of women? I have.


That might depend on the quality of the banter and who the banter is with Lavs.

Naturally, you and I would have the b*ggers on the floor begging for mercy. :lol: :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> That might depend on the quality of the banter and who the banter is with Lavs.
> 
> Naturally, you and I would have the b*ggers on the floor begging for mercy. :lol: :lol:


It did cross my mind!!

Maybe a few of us could wait for him after work in the car park !!!:ihih::devil::devil:

*Gasp Shock Horror*


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> Come on HB its just a light hearted thread. Maybe you took it the other way because of hubby and his work. In most places when its your birthday you buy so not sure why yours had to pay 5 lots. In any case if he pulled out saying sorry I can't afford this anymore so I won't eat anymore either, job done
> 
> Its no different than standing a round of drinks at the pub, happy to drink but never taking your turn to buy would soon cause resentment


No not at all. My Oh pulled out for two reasons...1 because he kept forgetting to take the £5's in and 2 because he didnt realise how many birthdays there were in that particular month and id already spent his money on holiday 'essentials' because he hadnt told me about them.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> I told him I was gonna do it and actually for your information one or two peeps had already asked him YESTERDAY!!!!! - so up yours my love:dita::dita:
> 
> He is taking it light heartedly - and if not - good he needed bringing to task!
> 
> ...


I do not dislike anyone on this thread as it happens....although i know afew dislike me because i have spoken my mind on a couple of occasions.

I kinda feel sorry for the poor guy because i know exactly what its like to be surrounded by an office full of people who bitch about eachother.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

but..tell me..how can you scoff all that and still stay slim????



as to that guy...if it was said nicely..then is ok to remind him that he is a bit of a sponge...
and not the Victoria sponge either.....:devil:
I had a friend like that...eventually he owned up he has a problem...short hands , long pockets...


and I was merciless in reminding him ..that he has to put his share in!!!


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

See I am sooo glad that it's not just me!!! I got annoyed by a similar colleague the other week and it wasn't just cake..
One of our team was going off on maternity leave and we threw an office based baby shower... when we do these each member of the team brings an item of food for a lunchtime buffet... I had 2 colleagues that decided not to bring anything.... didn't tell me they hadn't but I knew blind well they hadn't as neither of them had placed anything in the fridge or cupboard... roll onto buffet time.... the pair of them were 1st up filling their plates... not once but twice!! how bloody rude!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

reminds the book and the film called "Help".....



that special chocolate cake.....


at least if he came clean and owned up ...and apologised...

most of us has some ideas if others can or cannot afford to spend a few pounds...

it reminds me of those who go to the pub..but never buy a round....yet drink everybody's?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> but..tell me..how can you scoff all that and still stay slim????
> 
> as to that guy...if it was said nicely..then is ok to remind him that he is a bit of a sponge...
> and not the Victoria sponge either.....:devil:
> ...


I have put a bit of weight back on I must admit LOL but Im not worrying at the mo!  


I LOVE that film !!! the choccy cake bit was sooooooo funny hahahaha


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> I have put a bit of weight back on I must admit LOL but Im not worrying at the mo!
> 
> 
> I LOVE that film !!! the choccy cake bit was sooooooo funny hahahaha


:ihih::ihih::ihih::devil:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

AlfiesArk said:


> See I am sooo glad that it's not just me!!! I got annoyed by a similar colleague the other week and it wasn't just cake..
> One of our team was going off on maternity leave and we threw an office based baby shower... when we do these each member of the team brings an item of food for a lunchtime buffet... I had 2 colleagues that decided not to bring anything.... didn't tell me they hadn't but I knew blind well they hadn't as neither of them had placed anything in the fridge or cupboard... roll onto buffet time.... the pair of them were 1st up filling their plates... not once but twice!! how bloody rude!


Yes!!! we do this at crimbo! and again certain peeps dont really contribute much - in either buying or helping to put out and then clean up!xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> *but..tell me..how can you scoff all that and still stay slim????*


Because she has one of these at home to work out on............... :devil: :devil:










:lol: :lol:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Because she has one of these at home to work out on............... :devil: :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brought to degrading levels again by moggy 

P.s. Where can I get one ? Lol


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Brought to degrading levels again by moggy


I wasn't letting HB have the honour of getting the thread closed!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> I wasn't letting HB have the honour of getting the thread closed!!!!! :lol: :lol:


I have no intention of getting the thread closed...its a public forum im entitled to express my opinion.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Yes the old cockster keeps me fit!! :ihih::ihih:

You lot are inccorigible !!



















but I lurrrvveeee it!!:devil::devil:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I have no intention of getting the thread closed...its a public forum im entitled to express my opinion.


And you make a fantastic job of it too.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

FGS its *CAKE* too right to be petty about it, I am like that with wine pft cheeky begger me thinks, was going to add something else about all else and thought nah CBA x


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I work in a very small office, at the moment there is our MD and 3 of us ladies.

The MD shares his birthday with a colleague, so he moves his to May or June and we have cakes then, when birthdays are a little thin on the ground.

When I worked in larger offices, some people didn't want to take part in cake days and that was up to them, it can get expensive and not everyone has the money. However those people didn't take part in the eating either. So if it pee's everyone off that this bloke doesn't buy them, tell him he isn't eating them either. Simples.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> I work in a very small office, at the moment there is our MD and 3 of us ladies.
> 
> The MD shares his birthday with a colleague, so he moves his to May or June and we have cakes then, when birthdays are a little thin on the ground.
> 
> When I worked in larger offices, some people didn't want to take part in cake days and that was up to them, it can get expensive and not everyone has the money. However those people didn't take part in the eating either. So if it pee's everyone off that this bloke doesn't buy them, tell him he isn't eating them either. Simples.


suzy needs to eat lots of cakes..she needs the fuel....:ihih::ihih::ihih:
so.please that is NOT a joking matter...
next time when she makes cupcakes she willmake some brownies for her colleague..she has a heart!!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I was just talking to the IWC (yes, it does happen sometimes...:devil: ) about this and she reminded me of a bloke who used to work here several years ago.

He lived at home with his parents and was part-time carer for them as they were quite elderly. (He eventually left to care full time.) Anyway he didn't have much money which meant he wasn't able to buy cakes when it was his birthday.

Everyone in the office knew the situation and understood. When we brought cakes in, he was told he *had* to take one 'because there is plenty to go around and they'll only go to waste'.

When it was HIS birthday, the staff in the office would give £1 to one of the ladies who liked baking and she would make a cake for him. It was always done on the pretext of "Oh, I was baking at the weekend anyway and had stuff left over so I thew this together for you...."

I don't know if he ever sussed out what we did but it was always a pleasure to see him enjoying cakes with everyone else.

Most people don't object when it is a situation such as the above.

Most people WILL object though when it is a selfish, thoughtless person who is simply greedy and inconsiderate.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cookieandme said:


> I work in a very small office, at the moment there is our MD and 3 of us ladies.
> 
> The MD shares his birthday with a colleague, so he moves his to May or June and we have cakes then, when birthdays are a little thin on the ground.
> 
> When I worked in larger offices, some people didn't want to take part in cake days and that was up to them, it can get expensive and not everyone has the money. However those people didn't take part in the eating either. So if it pee's everyone off that this bloke doesn't buy them, tell him he isn't eating them either. Simples.


Your MD sounds nice - wish ours was like that! 

Exactly - thats fair imo .....but when people blatantly take the pee then I think we have a right to say something


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Your MD sounds nice - wish ours was like that!
> 
> Exactly - thats fair imo .....but when people blatantly take the pee then I think we have a right to say something


You want to have our MD, older he gets the worse he is treats us all like servants! Last week he wandered into my office whilst I was eating lunch - he wanted to know what it was and where I had got it from. Chicken salad sandwich, I made it home .......... he wanted to know why I hadn't made him one (and no he wasn't joking either). Looked at him blankly and without engaging brain before opening mouth I simply said "because I don't like you"


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> I was just talking to the IWC (yes, it does happen sometimes...:devil: ) about this and she reminded me of a bloke who used to work here several years ago.
> 
> He lived at home with his parents and was part-time carer for them as they were quite elderly. (He eventually left to care full time.) Anyway he didn't have much money which meant he wasn't able to buy cakes when it was his birthday.
> 
> ...


Exactly MB And in those cases I would GLADLY give a cake or even buy them myself for the person!

We dont normally give bday cards in the office - but one lady in our dept lost her husband a couple of years back  was very sudden and she now lives alone - and only has one daughter - so I and a few of the other ladies in the office always get her birthday cards because otherwise she probably wouldnt get many ....like I said its about being a team and pulling together


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> You want to have our MD, older he gets the worse he is treats us all like servants! Last week he wandered into my office whilst I was eating lunch - he wanted to know what it was and where I had got it from. Chicken salad sandwich, I made it home .......... he wanted to know why I hadn't made him one (and no he wasn't joking either). Looked at him blankly and without engaging brain before opening mouth I simply said "because I don't like you"


HAHA! would LOVE to say that to my MD

Ours is pampered by my sales office manager (who I class as my immediate boss really ) she does him fruit in the morning about 10.30 ish - earlier if he is going out ....and if he is in for lunch then she does him a meat salad soup and bread and makes him hot drinks all day

If and when she retires he can forget all that malarkey cos I deffo am not doing it !!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I am awful and ought to keep my gob shut lol - he just went red and gave a nervous laugh. Its his own fault he shouldn't be such a spiteful petty git


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> HAHA! would LOVE to say that to my MD
> 
> Ours is pampered by my sales office manager (who I class as my immediate boss really ) she does him fruit in the morning about 10.30 ish - earlier if he is going out ....and if he is in for lunch then she does him a meat salad soup and bread and makes him hot drinks all day
> 
> If and when she retires he can forget all that malarkey cos I deffo am not doing it !!


Be careful Suze, it might not be just his food she is sorting out for him............ 










:lol: :lol:

.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> I am awful and ought to keep my gob shut lol - he just went red and gave a nervous laugh. Its his own fault he shouldn't be such a spiteful petty git


LOL I think our MD's may be related!! :ihih:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Be careful Suze, it might not be just his food she is sorting out for him............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha! ive often said god is she gonna wipe his bleedin arse next!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

at work we dont do collections or anything like that for birthdays. but hwen someone leaves, gets married or has a baby we do a collection around work and get them something. 
the sweets that we get are normally from familes. mostly from families of residents who have just passed away and they wanted to say thankyou, or at christmas when loads of families bring in big tubs of chocolates. 
when families do this you have to get in quick to even get 1 sweet as they are put in 1 office in the buildng and poeple just keep eating them, some poeple dont even know the sweets are there. its normally the care leaders who eat the most. or one time when a family bought in some sweets to say thanks, we were given them at 9pm, afternoon staff had 1 sweet each so day staff could have some too, night staff came in at 9.30pm and by 7.30am the next day the morning staff had found the whole tub (roses tub) empty with the wrappers all over the lounge floor, they hadnt even bothered to tidy them up. 
at christmas when we get many treats we divide them up equally between all the staff so someone has something to take home.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Round christmas time reps bring in bottles of booze for the sales guys, extra expensive stuff for the boss, and boxes of chocs for the admin staff. Boss even scoffs the chocs - he is loaded as well


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Suzy why don't you suggest that instead of people bringing in cakes. You have a cake kitty fund where people pay a bit each month and then you buy the cakes out of that?

Of course some may not or can't contribute......

Failing that, slice up the cakes into portions, and when you hand him his..say " and no seconds, thirds, or fourths"


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Suzy why don't you suggest that instead of people bringing in cakes. You have a cake kitty fund where people pay a bit each month and then you buy the cakes out of that?
> 
> Of course some may not or can't contribute......
> 
> Failing that, slice up the cakes into portions, and when you hand him his..say " and no seconds, thirds, or fourths"


Thats a good idea hun  mind you its never been an issue before cos everyone has always took part properly .....I think he will be now


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

harley bear said:


> I do not dislike anyone on this thread as it happens....although i know afew dislike me because i have spoken my mind on a couple of occasions.
> 
> I kinda feel sorry for the poor guy because i know exactly what its like to be surrounded by an office full of people who bitch about eachother.


Well it just seemed like you came on all guns blazing which IMO was not really called for

I dont bitch about anyone I can assure you - If I have something to say I will say it to their faces - on the whole our office get on really well - there is a mix of men and women so it works well


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Hmmm the :devil: in me says next time I would bring in an extra special batch of cakes and prewarn the others not to touch certain cakes, those cakes would be laced with senokot and reserved especially for him.:dita:


We had exactly the same thing in at work. One bloke - always eating the cakes and sweets, always drinking the birthday drinks, but never buying. He had it off to perfection - arriving at the bar, just as someone was buying a round on Friday too. Totally tight, and smug with it.

Ashamed to say, we coated the underneath of a bounty bar with a very thick coating of Ex Lax chocolate! Dammit if he didn't give half of it to someone else! Think he must have known.

Next time you bring in cakes, ice their name on top, so everyone gets a personalised cake - but he only gets one (and make his smaller).


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Summersky said:


> We had exactly the same thing in at work. One bloke - always eating the cakes and sweets, always drinking the birthday drinks, but never buying. He had it off to perfection - arriving at the bar, just as someone was buying a round on Friday too. Totally tight, and smug with it.
> 
> Ashamed to say, we coated the underneath of a bounty bar with a very thick coating of Ex Lax chocolate! Dammit if he didn't give half of it to someone else! Think he must have known.
> 
> Next time you bring in cakes, ice their name on top, so everyone gets a personalised cake - but he only gets one (and make his smaller).


PMSL omg thats sooo funny!! did the other person eat it??


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Although the office collections here get a bit wearying. There is a huge staff and I get irritated when I am expected to contribute to a baby shower of someone I have never met before.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> PMSL omg thats sooo funny!! did the other person eat it??


Yep. We kept very quiet.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

koekemakranka said:


> Although the office collections here get a bit wearying. There is a huge staff and I get irritated when I am expected to contribute to a baby shower of someone I have never met before.


I know what you mean - they can go too far - we had so many last year - one was for one of our drivers who's wife had sadly passed away ...I had never even met the driver never mind his wife - I did give a little something though - its the thought really ... but they can become quite taxing when they get like this.



Summersky said:


> Yep. We kept very quiet.


:lol::lol::lol: classic! xx


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I do not dislike anyone on this thread as it happens....although i know afew dislike me because i have spoken my mind on a couple of occasions.
> 
> I kinda feel sorry for the poor guy because i know exactly what its like to be surrounded by *an office full of people who bitch about eachother.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Like every office on the planet. Maybe things have improved humour wise since the last time you worked?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Oh dont worry I have made him effing squirm this morning!!! and highly embarrassed him!!!:laugh::laugh: - I have also spread the word in the accounts office and stock control and they have all agreed and said they are all going to phone him asking where his cakes are!!!:ciappa::ciappa:
> 
> He knows Im pissed off with him cos he keeps giving me guilty looks!!!
> 
> He is a bad sport and I wont let him forget it!!:thumbdown::thumbdown:





Starlite said:


> harley bear said:
> 
> 
> > I do not dislike anyone on this thread as it happens....although i know afew dislike me because i have spoken my mind on a couple of occasions.
> ...


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

I do it to peoples faces (bitch) and they still dont notice so its loose loose either way!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

If you work in an office then you spend an awful lot of time with those people during the week so greedy piggys eating but never buying does become an issue, I miss the banter of working in an office now that I work from home.

Years ago before I got into baking I decided to make some Nigella Dark chocolate and cherry cupcakes for the office, I followed all the instructions, spent ages on them and they looked beautiful, so I proudly took them into work and offered them around to my very impressed work colleagues. About thirty seconds later I turned around and caught one of them taking some cake out of her mouth and throwing it away along with the rest of the cake. A bit more looking and I found them all in the bin! I tried them and they were DISGUSTING! God knows what I did to those cakes to make them so awful but it took a long time to live that down


----------



## PGtips (Jan 19, 2013)

There is a lady in our office who is more than happy to scoff several cakes when someone else brings them in, but if it falls to her she brings in fruit because she's 'on a diet'. Div.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Starlite said:
> 
> 
> > Read the post above..i dont know when you last worked in an office but i would call that bitching behind someones back.
> ...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Aurelie said:


> If you work in an office then you spend an awful lot of time with those people during the week so greedy piggys eating but never buying does become an issue, I miss the banter of working in an office now that I work from home.
> 
> Years ago before I got into baking I decided to make some Nigella Dark chocolate and cherry cupcakes for the office, I followed all the instructions, spent ages on them and they looked beautiful, so I proudly took them into work and offered them around to my very impressed work colleagues. About thirty seconds later I turned around and caught one of them taking some cake out of her mouth and throwing it away along with the rest of the cake. A bit more looking and I found them all in the bin! I tried them and they were DISGUSTING! God knows what I did to those cakes to make them so awful but it took a long time to live that down


Lol!!! bless u ....shop bought for me ....at least u tried hun  its the thought that counts  xxx


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Only time I've worked in an office environment (if you can call it that - I was part of a manufacturing line), we all took cakes in on our birthday.

So did I...

But I didn't tell anyone it was my birthday, so they were all wondering what the cakes were for :ihih: 

I'd left/was dismissed before my next birthday, so people didn't twig. 

I could never eat cakes others had brought in and not take some of my own in though - that would just be mean.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

LinznMilly said:


> Only time I've worked in an office environment (if you can call it that - I was part of a manufacturing line), we all took cakes in on our birthday.
> 
> So did I...
> 
> ...


Awww sorry u left hope it was nothing bad ...nice of u to bring the cakes though  xx


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Its the same where I work everyone brings in cakes on their birthday. Originally we only had about 12 members of staff, there are about 30 now - so glad I was transferred to another office it's my birthday this month and there are only three of us in the new office. 

I can't say we have problems with people bringing in cakes, its the collection we have problems with. Always the same person never has any change. One morning she came into the office bragging she won £500 on the bingo, tbf I thought that was lovely. The collection came round and she said she was stint. Always signed the card though and always dropped hints what she wanted for her birthday.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Awww sorry u left hope it was nothing bad ...nice of u to bring the cakes though  xx


Long story short, they dismissed me for reporting bullying in the workplace, although they tried to blame shoddy workmanship (despite the fact I'd been there a year and they hadn't complained about my "shoddy workmanship" until then :sosp.

Meh - I don't hold any grudges. I love the job I have now. I get along with everyone I work with regularly (and most of those who I don't), and I'm my own boss when it comes to time management. I was working with 2 other women at the time, and within a year of me going, they both left/were dismissed too. :sneaky2:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

My ex-Boss asked me on the day before I left if I was going to bring in cake as I was leaving the firm. The bugger had sacked me a few days before. You can guess what I said to him.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> harley bear said:
> 
> 
> > Well ive worked in this office ten yrs my dear and we all hav a banter ! U can think wot u like end of day it was done tongue in cheek ...we hav all had a laugh the my collegue included .....u wudnt last five mins in an office pmsl
> ...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Glad u now happy xxx. ..pity ur bosses acted like that ...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

harley bear said:


> suzy93074 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know who the hell you think you are my dear! Ill have you know i have worked in an office since i left school till i started my maternity leave so i know full well what an office environment is like.
> ...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Valanita said:


> My ex-Boss asked me on the day before I left if I was going to bring in cake as I was leaving the firm. The bugger had sacked me a few days before. You can guess what I said to him.


Lol! Cheeky bugger! I dont blame u hun  xxx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> harley bear said:
> 
> 
> > No what i didnt like was u coming on my thread basically calling me a bitch!! and completely over reacting so dont put words in mouth my dear!!
> ...


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

harley bear said:


> suzy93074 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know who the hell you think you are my dear! Ill have you know i have worked in an office since i left school till i started my maternity leave so i know full well what an office environment is like.
> ...


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

harley bear said:


> suzy93074 said:
> 
> 
> > I came on your thread and expressed am opinion..there is no law against it, there was no hidden agenda NOTHING!
> ...


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

Ah the office cakes politics!

There are a few greedy piglets in my office who "forget" to bring cakes in for their birthdays but are always eagerly tucking in before anyone else has even spotted there are cakes! :nono:

They usually get a reminder about as subtle as a sledgehammer and are promptly sent out at lunch to rectify their mistake! 

We are a large office so there is a further issue about people who bring cakes just for their team vs people who bring cakes for the whole office. 

The usual etiquette is, if you don't want to bring cakes in for the whole office on your birthday, then don't eat the cakes from other teams when they bring them in! 

Personally I'm happy so long as none of it goes to waste and I'm usually the first to remind someone if they have "forgotten"  All part of the office banter


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

The men I've worked with in the past have always loved the banter from the ladies and the more naughty we were the better but in a nice way of course...nothing that would be misconstrued.


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

sskmick said:


> I can't say we have problems with people bringing in cakes, its the collection we have problems with. Always the same person never has any change. One morning she came into the office bragging she won £500 on the bingo, tbf I thought that was lovely. The collection came round and she said she was stint. Always signed the card though and always dropped hints what she wanted for her birthday.


Have to say I don't tend to put in for collections at work. I always sign the card though, for me I would rather have a card signed from everyone wishing me well and a token gift. I would never expect an expensive gift!

I work in such a large office we do not tend to do collections for birthdays unless it is a milestone age, but there seem to be constant collections for people going on maternity leave, weddings, leaving collections. If I am friends with someone I will put in but if not I will just sign their card and wish them well.

I would be quite annoyed if someone presented me with a collection and expected a contribution! But if you have an agreement to do this then of course that is quite different.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

harley bear said:


> suzy93074 said:
> 
> 
> > I came on your thread and expressed am opinion..there is no law against it, there was no hidden agenda NOTHING!
> ...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lel said:


> Have to say I don't tend to put in for collections at work. I always sign the card though, for me I would rather have a card signed from everyone wishing me well and a token gift. I would never expect an expensive gift!
> 
> I work in such a large office we do not tend to do collections for birthdays unless it is a milestone age, but there seem to be constant collections for people going on maternity leave, weddings, leaving collections. If I am friends with someone I will put in but if not I will just sign their card and wish them well.
> 
> I would be quite annoyed if someone presented me with a collection and expected a contribution! But if you have an agreement to do this then of course that is quite different.


I agrer that collections are a more personal thing ...that u dont hav to opt in to


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> harley bear said:
> 
> 
> > No it hit a sore point for u hb  u r the one getting all hett up ...I stand by what i said to him end of ....
> ...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> harley bear said:
> 
> 
> > You have totally misunderstood Suzy. She's one of the nicest people on here
> ...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

harley bear said:


> suzy93074 said:
> 
> 
> > Hit a sore point for me? HOW? I am not into people gossiping behind peoples backs, you could have handled the situation without having a bitch fest with the whole office.
> ...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Pmsl love how the quotes hav all mixed up looks like im arguing with myself


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh and hb to say u dont bitch is a bit of a fib u hav started many threads bitching bout yr friends and yr partners bosses and work ....at least i said it tp his face


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

* wonders if this thread is the new MT thread.... *


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> Pmsl love how the quotes hav all mixed up looks like im arguing with myself


yes but when your arguing with yourself you know the other person is making sense.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Oh and hb to say u dont bitch is a bit of a fib u hav started many threads bitching bout yr friends and yr partners bosses and work ....at least i said it tp his face


Oh deary me.

How can i go and tell my oh's boss hes a total twunt without him getting the sack? Would you say that to your boss?

Believe me if i have something to say to people i will say it to them.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

lol!! but bitching about a dead person is so virtuous in comparison to a bit of workplace banter x

*suzy93074* - dont you find it hard being a normal human being with faults and foibles alot more fun, because I do


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

harley bear said:


> suzy93074 said:
> 
> 
> > Hit a sore point for me? HOW? I am not into people gossiping behind peoples backs, you could have handled the situation without having a bitch fest with the whole office.
> ...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Oh deary me.
> 
> How can i go and tell my oh's boss hes a total twunt without him getting the sack? Would you say that to your boss?
> 
> Believe me if i have something to say to people i will say it to them.


So do i 

Im not arguing with u any more ....u hav bitchef about yr friends too .....

Lets just agree to disagree so this thread does not get side tracked


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> lol!! but bitching about a dead person is so virtuous in comparison to a bit of workplace banter x
> 
> *suzy93074* - dont you find it hard being a normal human being with faults and foibles alot more fun, because I do


Hell yeah! And i aint changing for no fecker!!! Pmsl


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> Hell yeah! And i aint changing for no fecker!!! Pmsl


lets not moan or bitch about others behind their back now - that will never do :devil:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/289217-i-dont-normally-get-upset-but.html


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I see your little possy have arrived.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

*ANYBODY WANT A CAKE????*

*pink and fluffy, pink and fluffy*


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

harley bear said:


> I see your little possy have arrived.


:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Off topic slightly, but it's not just cake-buying that causes annoyance, other (even pettier) things can be just as annoying. A place I worked, each evening I would take in a paper to read when the phones went quiet, and believe it there was a queue waiting to get their grubby mitts on it after I'd finished with it! If I ever got it back..._if._..someone had torn out an advert or two, and some other git had done the crossword. On more than one occasion, there was a ROW as to which of the tight-ar*e sods should have the paper after me. All too stingy to buy a different one, say, and do a swop? And in the days when I smoked, there was someone who always, without fail, ten times a day, asked me for a light. She could afford cigarettes but not 5p for matches as I think they then cost. 
As you say, petty but REALLY infuriating. :devil:


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

Calvine said:


> Off topic slightly, but it's not just cake-buying that causes annoyance, other (even pettier) things can be just as annoying. A place I worked, each evening I would take in a paper to read when the phones went quiet, and believe it there was a queue waiting to get their grubby mitts on it after I'd finished with it! If I ever got it back..._if._..someone had torn out an advert or two, and some other git had done the crossword. On more than one occasion, there was a ROW as to which of the tight-ar*e sods should have the paper after me. All too stingy to buy a different one, say, and do a swop? And in the days when I smoked, there was someone who always, without fail, ten times a day, asked me for a light. She could afford cigarettes but not 5p for matches as I think they then cost.
> As you say, petty but REALLY infuriating. :devil:


At least you got to read it first! Nothing worse than someone crumpling up a newspaper before you've even read it!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

harley bear said:


> I see your little possy have arrived.


I know! Are'nt they FAB!!!! :dita:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> I know! Are'nt they FAB!!!! :dita:


I hope you fall from that horse and .......:dita:

Mind you after all that cake you might well bounce


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> I know! Are'nt they FAB!!!! :dita:


well I can don a cowboy hat if required x already have the hoss


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Rawhide - Frankie Laine - YouTube..... YEE HAAA


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I see your little possy have arrived.


I don't think anyone has a posse on here.

People either agree or disagree with a post, half the time they probably don't even look to see who has written it.

If you are so perfect, why have you just gone and deleted all your posts in the thread _you_ started that was bitching about your friend?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I don't think anyone has a posse on here.
> 
> People either agree or disagree with a post, half the time they probably don't even look to see who has written it.
> 
> *If you are so perfect, why have you just gone and deleted all your posts in the thread you started that was bitching about your friend?*


hahahahahaha really!! thats made my night x


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Hubs always takes cakes in on his birthday and sweets if we have been away on holiday , I'm not sure where the sweet thing started :lol: they did stop office collections for birthdays as the amount of people in the office grew to big and the same ladies always had to go buy the presents it got too much. 

Good on you for pointing him out , I would too. We have a couple in our group of friends who always take drinks on rounds but gave never bought a full round........their cards are well marked now :devil:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Calvine said:


> Off topic slightly, but it's not just cake-buying that causes annoyance, other (even pettier) things can be just as annoying. A place I worked, each evening I would take in a paper to read when the phones went quiet, and believe it there was a queue waiting to get their grubby mitts on it after I'd finished with it! If I ever got it back..._if._..someone had torn out an advert or two, and some other git had done the crossword. On more than one occasion, there was a ROW as to which of the tight-ar*e sods should have the paper after me. All too stingy to buy a different one, say, and do a swop? And in the days when I smoked, there was someone who always, without fail, ten times a day, asked me for a light. She could afford cigarettes but not 5p for matches as I think they then cost.
> As you say, petty but REALLY infuriating. :devil:


So true its when it becomes a regular thing ...then it gets on yr nerves

i remember before the smoking bab etc we used to hav **** in the office and one guy who used to work with us always used to cadge **** off us all never had his own pmsl


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> I don't think anyone has a posse on here.
> 
> People either agree or disagree with a post, half the time they probably don't even look to see who has written it.
> 
> If you are so perfect, why have you just gone and* deleted all your posts* in the thread _you_ started that was bitching about your friend?


Which was a bit pointless considering I quoted the first post HB made lmfao


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> I don't think anyone has a posse on here.
> 
> People either agree or disagree with a post, half the time they probably don't even look to see who has written it.
> 
> If you are so perfect, why have you just gone and deleted all your posts in the thread _you_ started that was bitching about your friend?


It was not relevant to the thread...I didnt go dragging up shite for OP so why should i have something on here thats not even relevant when some newbie is trying to get in the gang 

Its always the same on here is someone states a different opinion to anyone else then all of a sudden BOOM there are tons of people jumping in at the same time ...who are nearly always 'friends' ..its ridiculous.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> I don't think anyone has a posse on here.
> 
> People either agree or disagree with a post, half the time they probably don't even look to see who has written it.
> 
> If you are so perfect, why have you just gone and deleted all your posts in the thread _you_ started that was bitching about your friend?


Really!! Well what a bloomin cheek!! Thats worse than cake gate !! Lol

 people need to practise wot they preach eh  xxx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> Which was a bit pointless considering I quoted the first post HB made lmfao


Glad i made your night


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

harley bear said:


> It was not relevant to the thread...I didnt go dragging up shite for OP so why should i have something on here thats not even relevant when some newbie is trying to get in the gang
> 
> Its always the same on here is someone states a different opinion to anyone else then all of a sudden BOOM there are tons of people jumping in at the same time ...who are nearly always 'friends' ..its ridiculous.


Im in no possy ....u got a lickin cos most peeps think u r being silly! ....grow up ...


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

harley bear said:


> It was not relevant to the thread...I didnt go dragging up shite for OP so why should i have something on here thats not even relevant *when some newbie is trying to get in the gang*
> 
> Its always the same on here is someone states a different opinion to anyone else then all of a sudden BOOM there are tons of people jumping in at the same time ...who are nearly always 'friends' ..its ridiculous.


hell yeah - such a brown noser me x

*whispers evidently I am not entitled to my opinion either, NB did comment on the thread alot earlier on hun doh!!*


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

we take cakes and treats very seriously in our office. anyone who 'forgets' their turn is very quickly reminded.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Im in no possy ....u got a lickin cos most peeps think u r being silly! ....grow up ...


Im afraid you are the one on here crying because you didnt get enough cake :dita:

Dont treat me like a child lovey.


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

harley bear said:


> It was not relevant to the thread...I didnt go dragging up shite for OP so why should i have something on here thats not even relevant when some newbie is trying to get in the gang
> 
> Its always the same on here is someone states a different opinion to anyone else then all of a sudden BOOM there are tons of people jumping in at the same time ...who are nearly always 'friends' ..its ridiculous.


Could it not simply be that in respect of this particular issue most people agree with the OP and disagree with you?

It doesn't look like a conspiracy to me but then what do I know as I am also not in a clique, posse or gang


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

harley bear said:


> It was not relevant to the thread...I didnt go dragging up shite for OP so why should i have something on here thats not even relevant when some newbie is trying to get in the gang
> 
> Its always the same on here is someone states a different opinion to anyone else then all of a sudden BOOM there are tons of people jumping in at the same time ...who are nearly always 'friends' ..its ridiculous.


HB....FWIW ......I just speak my mind whatever the subject.......doesnt matter who is posting or who isnt.

I just think you are getting slightly nasty over nothing on this thread.....but thats just my opinion


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Glad i made your night


Oh stop sucking those lemons and laugh ya daft cow


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm in no possy :crying: Feel really left out now rrr:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> I'm in no possy :crying: Feel really left out now rrr:


well as I am a newbie gathering a posse why not join mine x  horse riding is not essential x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Im afraid you are the one on here crying because you didnt get enough cake :dita:
> 
> Dont treat me like a child lovey.


I got loads.

Dont act like one then :dita:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> well as I am a newbie gathering a posse why not join mine x  horse riding is not essential x


I use to ride and it's been pointed out a few times I like to sit on my high horse


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey im good at this possy lark ...some of u ive never spoke to! Pmsl

Think i might go get a bit of








CAKE!!!!!:ihih:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

nah - I only joined in to get my post count up rrr:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

I am back on the fat club wagon so no cake or wine for me - but that does not mean I wont help fight for cake rights x


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

night y'all in mine ye haw posse (got my 1000 post yay) 

 not bad for a newbie pmsl x


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> night y'all in mine ye haw posse (got my 1000 post yay)
> 
> not bad for a newbie pmsl x


.....

Congrats .... you deserve a piece of cake for that


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lol nite nite ....im off to bed too ....theze drugs im on knock me out ...this is the latest ive been up all nite lol ! Ta ta for now ..... xxx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Nite Lovely ..... sleep well xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Lol nite nite ....im off to bed too ....theze drugs im on knock me out ...this is the latest ive been up all nite lol ! Ta ta for now ..... xxx


All week i meant


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet dreams...with lots of cream and sprinkles...


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> well as I am a newbie gathering a posse why not join mine x  horse riding is not essential x


can i join too?... ...(though you boxed my ears today already!!)...like I feel like a loose cannon and just noticed that got de-friended...



and musn't have cakes ......


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Only on PF will a thread about cake turn into World War 3!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> ..u got a lickin


wheres my lickin :ihih:

and .. I hate cake so wouldnt participate lol


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

koekemakranka said:


> Only on PF will a thread about cake turn into World War 3!


LOL I know! :lol::lol:



Waterlily said:


> wheres my lickin :ihih:
> 
> and .. I hate cake so wouldnt participate lol


You naughty girl :devil::ihih:

mmmmm more for me then!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> can i join too?... ...(though you boxed my ears today already!!)...like I feel like a loose cannon and just noticed that got de-friended...
> 
> 
> 
> and musn't have cakes ......


Who de-friended you??


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Pmsl love how the quotes hav all mixed up looks like im arguing with myself


Well, that can happen when you're 'on the rag'................. 

May I just say what a disgusting turn of phrase that is. Very common in my opinion and not one you often hear women using. :001_unsure:



suzy93074 said:


> Who de-friended you??


I was wondering the same!!!! 

Who could possibly de-friend our sweet little Crispy??????????????


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Well, that can happen when you're 'on the rag'.................
> 
> May I just say what a disgusting turn of phrase that is. Very common in my opinion and not one you often hear women using. :001_unsure:
> 
> ...


you would not believe it...but I got a few pot shots already...

now I fell like an Easter bunny...(_cheeky makes sure bordie is not around...)_


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Well, that can happen when you're 'on the rag'.................
> 
> May I just say what a disgusting turn of phrase that is. Very common in my opinion and not one you often hear women using. :001_unsure:
> 
> ...


Yes it certainly lacks ....decorum doesnt it!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

This thread has made my day :lol: :lol:

And yeah he is being a tight arse by not bringing in cakes !!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> you would not believe it...but I got a few pot shots already...
> 
> now I fell like an Easter bunny...(_cheeky makes sure bordie is not around...)_


Big hugs (((()))) if someone can de friend you over something so silly then they aint no friend in the first place ....we all LOVE U !!!!xxxxxxx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Big hugs (((()))) if someone can de friend you over something so silly then they aint no friend in the first place ....we all LOVE U !!!!xxxxxxx


...some put me back on......

when they sobered up in the morn...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> This thread has made my day :lol: :lol:
> 
> And yeah he is being a tight arse by not bringing in cakes !!


LOL has been a giggle eh 

This morning said colleague was a bit late getting in - when he came in we all said where u been ?? cake shop??? :devil::devil::ihih::ihih:

his reply ........:dita::dita: in a round about way 

Office Banter eh u gotta love it!!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Well, that can happen when you're 'on the rag'.................
> 
> *May I just say what a disgusting turn of phrase that is*. Very common in my opinion and not one you often hear women using. :001_unsure:
> 
> ...


You're not the only one. I've heard men say it but to hear a young woman say it says a lot to me. It's really insulting to womanhood. Plus to say it to a lady who is currently going through IVF treatment, well completely insensitive .


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Suzy - Maybe you should suggest to the next birthday person that they bring in a cake shaped like a 'willie' and see how quick he is to eat that!!!!! :lol:


I was gonna put up a picture as a suggestion but the mods would only remove it as this is not 'Grown Up' chat!!!!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Suzy - Maybe you shpuld suggest to the next birthday person that they bring in a cake shaped like a 'willie' and see how quick he is to eat that!!!!! :lol:
> 
> I was gonna put up a picture as a suggestion but the mods would only remove it as this is not 'Grown Up' chat!!!!


Do ya mean like this mogs :lol: :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Do ya mean like this mogs :lol: :lol:


Bummer cant see the picture!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Do ya mean like this mogs :lol: :lol:


Mushroom cake! Yummy


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Suzy - Maybe you shpuld suggest to the next birthday person that they bring in a cake shaped like a 'willie' and see how quick he is to eat that!!!!! :lol:
> 
> I was gonna put up a picture as a suggestion but the mods would only remove it as this is not 'Grown Up' chat!!!!


LOL yeah I think he still would wolf it down tbo! he has said he is a "sucker" for a cake :ihih:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> Mushroom cake! Yummy


Yeah, mushroom :ihih:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

This is _real_ Willy cake :yesnod: :ihih:










:lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

:ihih::ihih:Singing:Singing:Singing:

Bloody ell!!! I had that pic up on my computer and my boss came over to ask me something fookin ell me heart was pounding trying to get it off the screen cos it froze!!! PMSL!!!! .....is there any mods about ??? lol


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

maybe add a lilttle piglet shape cake too?

(sorry, bo pics...)


how an office cake fiasco attrracted nearly 2000 viewers?....they are like flies!!!





















(or...ehm..is it that mushroom pic...?)


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Pmsl love how the quotes hav all mixed up looks like im arguing with myself


First sign of madness is talking to yourself, arguing with yourself well :ihih:

You will have to bake a message cake, few ideas:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> First sign of madness is talking to yourself, arguing with yourself well :ihih:
> 
> You will have to bake a message cake, few ideas:


LOL they are great!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> You're not the only one. I've heard men say it but to hear a young woman say it says a lot to me. It's really insulting to womanhood. Plus to say it to a lady who is currently going through IVF treatment, well completely insensitive .


Does it?, does it really? Well its a good job i couldnt give a monkeys what you think of me then isnt it?

And how was i to know shes having the IVF this month? I wasnt aware i should have added dates to my diary


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> :ihih::ihih:Singing:Singing:Singing:
> 
> Bloody ell!!! I had that pic up on my computer and my boss came over to ask me something fookin ell me heart was pounding trying to get it off the screen cos it froze!!! PMSL!!!! .....is there any mods about ??? lol


Oh my God... Im so peckish atm could go a lil nibble :001_unsure:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> Oh my God... Im so peckish atm could go a lil nibble :001_unsure:


I know it does look rather scrummie  :ihih::devil::devil:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> :ihih::ihih:Singing:Singing:Singing:
> 
> Bloody ell!!! I had that pic up on my computer and my boss came over to ask me something fookin ell me heart was pounding trying to get it off the screen cos it froze!!! PMSL!!!! .....is there any mods about ??? lol


.... Bloody hell that has cracked me up ,, the mental pic of you in the office banging the keyboard in sheer panic .... oh god im p1ssing myself here ... help lol lol :yikes::yikes::cryin::cryin:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Oh my God... Im so peckish atm could go a lil nibble :001_unsure:


interesting way to get one of your 5 a day lol


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

tincan said:


> .... Bloody hell that has cracked me up ,, the mental pic of you in the office banging the keyboard in sheer panic .... oh god im p1ssing myself here ... help lol lol :yikes::yikes::cryin::cryin:


:yikes::yikes: god my poor heart was going ten to the dozen!!! ....


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> :ihih::ihih:Singing:Singing:Singing:
> 
> Bloody ell!!! I had that pic up on my computer and my boss came over to ask me something fookin ell me heart was pounding trying to get it off the screen cos it froze!!! PMSL!!!! .....is there any mods about ??? lol


OMG that has made my day, sooo coooooooooool x 

Even I cant refuse it when its offered like that x nomm nomm nomm nomm


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Well that has set me up for the day  

... but for some reason my poached eggs on toast don't seem appealing anymore :ihih:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Lmfaoooooooo Suzy, I only just re read what you said.. did your boss see that ?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

tincan said:


> Well that has set me up for the day
> 
> ... but for some reason my poached eggs on toast don't seem appealing anymore :ihih:


Haha! sounds better than my lunch! ....ive got porridge!! rrr:




Waterlily said:


> Lmfaoooooooo Suzy, I only just re read what you said.. did your boss see that ?


I dont think so!! she has'nt said anything anyway :001_unsure::001_unsure:

I must have just managed to get it to close down pmsl!!!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Haha! sounds better than my lunch! ....ive got porridge!! rrr:
> 
> 
> I dont think so!! she has'nt said anything anyway :001_unsure::001_unsure:
> ...


Alt & tab always comes in very handy :sneaky2:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

tincan said:


> Well that has set me up for the day
> 
> ... but for some reason my poached eggs on toast don't seem appealing anymore :ihih:


hahaha puerile mind of mine thought of poached egg boobies x

and just because it pleases my puerile mine also look at this - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=243199262487090&set=vb.388071227942020&type=2&theater

my favourite is Pink x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> Alt & tab always comes in very handy :sneaky2:


Ohhh yeah!! will remember that in future ! LOL


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> Alt & tab always comes in very handy :sneaky2:


ooh it works


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> ooh it works


Haha! I tried it too :ihih::ihih:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> ooh it works





suzy93074 said:


> Haha! I tried it too :ihih::ihih:


:ihih: obviously you need another programme open with the "real" work on


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

genius!!!!!! now my OH willnever ever catch me again.......















on pf that is...
what did ya think?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> :ihih: obviously you need another programme open with the "real" work on


LOL yeah and as long as you havent got loads of tabs with pf and fb etc up hahahahaha! 

Had to just laugh - my boss just said to me - "you have been very quiet today - you are normally up to no good" .......me ?? good as gold me! :ihih::ihih::devil:


----------



## VickiGS (Feb 13, 2013)

We had the same where i used to work & one colleague never bothered. Each year wed say wheres your cakes? Are you bringing them this year? After excuse after excuse came from her mouth, we started buying one box less as they were always a couple left anyway and we started dishing ours out to everyone else first & a couple of times they'd all gone when we got to her! 

Or we hid them after everyone else had had one and then we said they'd gone. 
Hehe


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

VickiGS said:


> We had the same where i used to work & one colleague never bothered. Each year wed say wheres your cakes? Are you bringing them this year? After excuse after excuse came from her mouth, we started buying one box less as they were always a couple left anyway and we started dishing ours out to everyone else first & a couple of times they'd all gone when we got to her!
> 
> Or we hid them after everyone else had had one and then we said they'd gone.
> Hehe


LOL sneaky ....but I like it!:ihih:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> Do ya mean like this mogs :lol: :lol:


It's a mushroom.:laugh::laugh::thumbsup:

I have really enjoyed reading the banter on this thread, it's hilarious. Thanks Guys.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

its deffo been a giggle! 

I will keep you all informed as to whether the cake man delivers on Friday !!:ihih:

Just realised its Friday tomorrow! - this week has flew by!!


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

I must get cross with myself as I am the boss


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

Friday tomorrow; I wonder if this thread has inspired everyone to take cakes into work and stipulate who is allowed one!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

suzy is allowed the double..as she needs them...
lets say: 
who do you think deserves that mushroom cake most?

list of the licking order below:

for me: Suzy gets the first lick...
then.........












WW 3 and total chaos....
(but my bet is on Mogs ....)...though LB and Mc Willow are strong competiton....



WHO NEEDS Grand National then?


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

ok, this kinda thing happens a lot..not just cakes

had a manager who NEVER paid in to leaving gifts ( and no cakes..ever )
the gifts would be approx £3-5 each, yet the highest paid member of dept didnt pay up....despite reminders....

then his dept bff was leaving... he put himself in charge of gift... when he asked for money - in front of whole (minus giftee) dept -, i said ..i had to pay your share of X's, so you can put in for me...then, luckily, sparticus style..2 others repeated i paid your share for Y & Z...

the cheap sod apparently expected us to chip in £20 each for the bff 
..but when he realised he was paying 4 parts.... downgraded the gift :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

so...suzy???/Friday is on...where are the goodies???

(hope ya will share....:ihih


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> so...suzy???/Friday is on...where are the goodies???
> 
> (hope ya will share....:ihih


WE HAVE LIFT OFF!!!! HE HAS BOUGHT CAKES IN! WOOP WOOP!!!

I became detective this morning and managed to take a sneaky pic to share with you all! :ihih::ihih:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

make him a cup of tea then...
are there any with apple? or strawberry?


have a huuuuge plate of everything!!!


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

We had the same where I used to work, used to drive me crazy so you're not alone!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> make him a cup of tea then...
> are there any with apple? or strawberry?
> 
> have a huuuuge plate of everything!!!


Me and my other colleague amy have said we will sort them all out and put on plates and take round the office for him ....cos he doesnt like doing that lol ....men eh

I will save you something strawberry hun!  

Im glad he has lived up to his word and produced like the rest of us do - team work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

I work in a lab and we have Saturday working in teams of 6-7 so each Saturday is covered and we work 1 every 5. There's a rota for the lab staff to bring in cakes for everyone, which is fair enough, but there is always a consultant or two in the lab and they eat cake but aren't on the rota. Given they earn about 3 times what I do I came off the rota in silent protest. The consultants wouldn't dream of buying cakes for us mere mortals but they can certainly eat ours they feel!!! :sosp:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

if he ever sees this thread he willp*8his pants...with laff..I bet!!!


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

bless him x enjoy x


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Me and my other colleague amy have said we will sort them all out and put on plates and take round the office for him ....cos he doesnt like doing that lol ....men eh


lol me either, thats torture having to serve people.. well.. that isnt reading right... to erm host....


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Well he turned out to be a good sport in the end, fair play to the fella.....obviously the 'bitching' worked


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

owns the beast said:


> I work in a lab and we have Saturday working in teams of 6-7 so each Saturday is covered and we work 1 every 5. There's a rota for the lab staff to bring in cakes for everyone, which is fair enough, but there is always a consultant or two in the lab and they eat cake but aren't on the rota. Given they earn about 3 times what I do I came off the rota in silent protest. The consultants wouldn't dream of buying cakes for us mere mortals but they can certainly eat ours they feel!!! :sosp:


Thats so bad! I find that its normally the peeps with lots of money or who earn more that are the most bloody stingy!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> if he ever sees this thread he willp*8his pants...with laff..I bet!!!


LOL I know!



Waterlily said:


> lol me either, thats torture having to serve people.. well.. that isnt reading right... to erm host....


I like hosting 



Lavenderb said:


> Well he turned out to be a good sport in the end, fair play to the fella.....obviously the 'bitching' worked


Exactly hun! it was all for the good in the end!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Good on the bloke for raising up to the challenge and taking all the office banter in the manner in which it was intended!!! :thumbup:

Such a shame not everyone in life is as lighthearted about such matters!


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

We had this tradition at an office I worked at for 6 years, I don't even eat cake but still either made cupcakes to bring in for everyone or brought a cake from the supermarket for everyone.
It was really sweet one day, an Indian guy in our accounts department realised I didn't eat cake, so on his birthday he brought in a load of home-made vegetable samosa's his wife made, just so I could have some! I wish I had got that recipe of him, so lush!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

waggy Tailz said:


> We had this tradition at an office I worked at for 6 years, I don't even eat cake but still either made cupcakes to bring in for everyone or brought a cake from the supermarket for everyone.
> It was really sweet one day, an Indian guy in our accounts department realised I didn't eat cake, so on his birthday he brought in a load of home-made vegetable samosa's his wife made, just so I could have some! I wish I had got that recipe of him, so lush!


Awww thats so sweet!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay!!! Glad the cakes have arrived :thumbup:

I fancy a cake now - any apple turnovers?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Yay!!! Glad the cakes have arrived :thumbup:
> 
> I fancy a cake now - any apple turnovers?


Everything has now gone!! we are all such greedy buggers!


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> WE HAVE LIFT OFF!!!! HE HAS BOUGHT CAKES IN! WOOP WOOP!!!
> 
> I became detective this morning and managed to take a sneaky pic to share with you all! :ihih::ihih:


Good to see! Doesn't look like he scrimped either! :thumbsup:

Cream cakes always a winner with me


----------

